# Neymar: rinnovo col Barça. 25 milioni all'anno. Il più pagato.



## admin (18 Ottobre 2016)

Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 18 ottobre, Neymar, il prossimo venerdì firmerà il rinnovo col Barcellona. E sarà un rinnovo record: 25 milioni di euro netti a stagione fino al 2021. Il brasiliano diventerà il giocatore più pagato del mondo superando Messi, Ronaldo, Hulk e Ibrahimovic. 

Ma a breve Messi firmerà il controsorpasso con un contratto da 30 milioni di euro a stagione.


----------



## de sica (18 Ottobre 2016)

Tra un po' guadagneranno milioni stando seduti sul divano a guardare la tv


----------



## kolao95 (18 Ottobre 2016)

Mamma mia. Ricordo che fino a 7-8 anni fa non si andava oltre i 10 milioni d'ingaggio, ora si è arrivati a un livello veramente assurdo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Ottobre 2016)

La cosa bella sarebbe che a calcio si gioca in 11 e che puoi anche pagare 50 milioni un singolo giocatore che sempre altri 10 te ne servono...
Però così drogano il mercato in modo ridicolo, se Neymar piglia 25 giustamente uno come che so, Isco, ne chiederà almeno 10..

In ogni caso speriamo di arrivare preso al loro livello..

PS: ma considerando che in spagna la tassazione easy non c'è più qualcuno mi spiega come fa il Barca che fattura circa 500 milioni a pagare LORDI solo per 3 giocatori (messi, neymar e Suarez) almeno 120 milioni?..boh...


----------



## Igniorante (18 Ottobre 2016)

il giorno che metteranno il tetto salariale a 10, 15 mln massimo sarà sempre troppo tardi


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Ottobre 2016)

dove andremo a finire?


----------



## admin (18 Ottobre 2016)

Tutto ciò è pazzesco. Calcolate che gran parte dei top player guadagna di più ed è più ricco rispetto ai presidenti dei club medio piccoli.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Ottobre 2016)

Comunque ho letto che sono 10 fissi e 15 di bonus a seconda delle prestazioni personali e di squadra.


----------



## Doctore (18 Ottobre 2016)

ma ci sono giocatori del nba che ne guadagnano 25/30 mil come niente eh...lebron james ne prende quasi 70 all anno


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Ottobre 2016)

*Ufficiale.*


----------



## Heaven (21 Ottobre 2016)

Quanto ci vorrà ancora per il salary cap?


----------

